# b11 brake improvement



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

how to improve braking system for b11....
want more grip better than standard...

actually i want minor modification...


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

stainless steel brake lines? The stainless braid should keep the lines from expanding thus gaining some braking force lost thru heat & friction.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.carbotecheng.com/
they have write ups on everything you need to know and superior projects


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks guys.... any pics..?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

no pics, but straight from carbotech. . . 



> (3) Do you recommend stainless steel brake lines? What are the advantages and disadvantages?
> 
> The primary purpose of stainless steel braided brake lines is to improve the brake pedal feel, i.e. to make the brake pedal firmer. Stainless steel brake lines are typically constructed of a PTFE (teflon) core - through which the brake fluid travels, which is covered with a nylon or kevlar braided sheath, over which stainless steel fibers are braided on the exterior. Some stainless steel brake lines also have a silicone cover applied over the stainless steel braiding, to prevent dust and debris from working into the space between the PTFE core and the stainless steel braiding, which can wear down the PTFE core, and thus result in brake line failure.
> 
> ...


cool info


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have the Goodrich SS lines and they are excellent. They are one exception that can be driven on the street as they are in fact DOT approved for street usage. It is still important to inspect them every so often.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I have the Goodrich SS lines and they are excellent. They are one *exception* that can be driven on the street as they are in fact DOT approved for street usage. It is still important to inspect them every so often.


That's not an exception, that's awesome that they're DOT aproved.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Galimba1 said:


> That's not an exception, that's awesome that they're DOT aproved.


you got what I was sayin 
I dont know off the top of my head any other SS lines that are DOT approved


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

oops, took me a few more reads to understand it - of all SS lines made, Goodrich is one of the few that are DOT approved. Ima sofa king :dumbass:


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

how about changing brake pump to other model...


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

hampeh said:


> how about changing brake pump to other model...


Like what model are you thinking of? Basically, to increase brake performance, you want to improve brake pressure or friction surface area. The latter is really expensive (aftermarket rotors + calipers = $$$)

As far as I know, you can swap out the Master Cylinder/ proportion valve, put on SS brake lines, and put on AD22VF front brakes for a decently improved brake performance. (At least for a B12 . . oops)


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks.....


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

here's the way it works: if you can lock up all four tires, you have enough brake. you just have to improve the feel.

Q) can you lock up all four tires?

1) if not,
Cheapest "MOD" for brakes that i know of is installing quality pads. stop buying pads at walmart. get some good semi-metallic or ceramic-metallic pads. make sure you get a good name like Bendix, RayBestos, Hayes, etc. i had good semi-metallic pads in my B11, and they would rarely overheat, and would get reasonably good cold performance.

2) if so, 
improve the feel with new lines (stainless or otherwise). keep in mind often SS braided lines aren't all that necessary. sometime replacing old, soft, worn-out original brake lines with OEM replacements will make a big difference. either way, however, they are only really going to improve "feel" not actual braking force. you may also want to make sure that all the hard lines are anchored properly. if not, they can flex under hard braking, and you lose feel. if your braking system hasn't been messed with, you should be alright.

there are many answers to your question, and they depend on your driving habits, what you use your car for, and what you consider "cheap."


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

hampeh said:


> how to improve braking system for b11....
> want more grip better than standard...
> 
> actually i want minor modification...


Read the brakes sticky at the top of this forum. The guy that wrote it was building a bee one one.


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks dude....


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

i wanna to adjust my rear brake make more grip....
so that, when i press brake pedal, all my front and rear typre will stop....
so i'll get more grip...

it is posible....?
if posible guide me....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hampeh said:


> i wanna to adjust my rear brake make more grip....
> so that, when i press brake pedal, all my front and rear typre will stop....
> so i'll get more grip...
> 
> ...


I dont see exactly why you want to do that unless your cars are very heavy in the rear, but using a meaner pad in the rears will let them bite more.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

EBC green stuff brake pads good for heavy braking, alot less fade, dont heat up very fast can take 2000 degrees. get theese for your front discs. i found green nissmo pads on ebay for the rear drums.

green brakes are a composite mixed with kevlar.
less dust as well. great upgrade if your keeping your rear drums.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

omnimedia said:


> EBC green stuff brake pads good for heavy braking, alot less fade, dont heat up very fast can take 2000 degrees. get theese for your front discs. i found green nissmo pads on ebay for the rear drums.
> 
> green brakes are a composite mixed with kevlar.
> less dust as well. great upgrade if your keeping your rear drums.


EBC Greenstuff is the most horrible compound out their. They fade way too easily, they have been known to crack (edit: well actually crumble), their life is incredibly short, and they leave the oddest crap on your rotors leaving you with no other option to turn or refinish. Organic compounds in general suck and IMO are not all that safe. EBC is by no means a good name in brakes. And they begin to fade closer to 600. Stick with Ceramic or sem-metallic, preferably with decent carbon compounds if you want strong fade resistance. Hawk is better, Axis is good, Carbotech IMO is the best. I drive the Bobcats and if you look at the NPM test of them on the Nissan Titan, those tests will concur about the quality and ability of the Bobcats.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hampeh said:


> i wanna to adjust my rear brake make more grip....
> so that, when i press brake pedal, all my front and rear typre will stop....
> so i'll get more grip...
> 
> ...


And it just hit me that you probably have drum brakes so I honestly dont know how to change bias without getting rear discs.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

if your car currently has the 7" drums, you could upgrade to the larger 8" drums for more rear bias...


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

which cars (or possibly trucks) did the 8" drums come on?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

try a bigger booster if it takes pulling on the steering wheel to stop hard. I put a stanza wagon booster in my pulsar with stock brakes and it made a world of difference. Easier to stop, less effort, and still wouldn't lock up unless to slammed it. Takes a light foot though and good driving skills so that you don't accidentaly hit it to hard. 

So if b11 bolt patterns for booster are the same as rest of nissan then you can use anything from pulsar se to stanza sedan to even the biggest stanza wagon.


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks guys....

beside improve my braking, i know concept of braking too....

thanks


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> which cars (or possibly trucks) did the 8" drums come on?


late '85 and on B11 sentras and (i think) '84 and on pulsars.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

since we are all talking about brakes, here is a great read on em if anyone is interested

http://www.stoptech.com/whitepapers/warped_rotors_myth.htm


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

good link, thanks...


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

if i want change rear drum brake to rear disc brake...

any model fit?
any major / minor modification?
Cost???


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

hampeh said:


> if i want change rear drum brake to rear disc brake...
> 
> any model fit?
> any major / minor modification?
> Cost???


eh. difficult to find... you'd need the rear disc stuff for an Aussie pulsar EXA... do a search, i put a thread together about it. someone else has put together information on brakes from a civic er something, do a search.


----------

